# Mario Kart 8!



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

So...what are your thoughts on the new Mario Kart game?
So far I'm really enjoying it. The graphics are amazing, the game plays great, and online is pretty awesome too. The only small problems I have with the game is the item distribution and the character roster. Other than that this game is perfect.

Also, if anyone wants to race online just say so


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I like it so far. I have 2 cups left in 100CC to beat, then all of 150CC still. Played a little online. Overall I like it. I miss that it would give you exact finish times at the end of the Wii version. Or maybe it does and I'm missing it? Same with the stats from the pic above. How do you get it to show stats? I must be blind or not hitting the right button or something lol.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

huh said:


> I like it so far. I have 2 cups left in 100CC to beat, then all of 150CC still. Played a little online. Overall I like it. I miss that it would give you exact finish times at the end of the Wii version. Or maybe it does and I'm missing it? Same with the stats from the pic above. How do you get it to show stats? I must be blind or not hitting the right button or something lol.


Press the + button. It confused me a bit at first too.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'd love to play it, but I don't have a Wii U.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

I think it's great. Already got 3 stars in every cup on 50/100/150cc and mirror mode and have beaten all ghosts. My absolute favourite tracks are Cloudtop Cruise, Sunshine Airport, Mount Wario and Rainbow Road 64.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Eggshell said:


> I've been experimenting with a lot of different builds today and this is by far the best one I've come up with. I don't even like heavy characters or bikes.


Somebtimes I use Pink Gold Peach with the Mr.Scooty, the azure wheels and the Sunflower glider


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Last night when I went online there was a few people from SAS online, all playing Mario Kart.

I tried balloon battle online last night and it was a lot better than I thought it would be. I ended up winning 2 out of 3 matches. I still wish they had some classic arenas for it like Block Fort, Double Deck, Skyscraper from 64 and Pipe Plaza, Luigi's Mansion and Cookie Land from Double Dash.


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't have a Wii U. Well, not yet ;(


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I made a video giving my thoughts on the game. If anybody wants to see it, just send me a PM and I'll give you the link.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I made a video giving my thoughts on the game. If anybody wants to see it, just send me a PM and I'll give you the link.


Would you PM me the link? I'm interested in seeing your thoughts on it. So far I think highly of the game - I think I would rank it as my first or second favourite Mario Kart. This one actually feels arcade-y to me with the tracks and how it controls. You're just holding A to go, slightly hitting left and right on the joystick to turn and using the R trigger to drift on turns. I like it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

On my way to 3 starring everything. I only have a few more cups to go. 

It's worth noting that you don't actually have to play the 50 and 100cc cups because I'm pretty sure doing the 150cc first automatically beats them for you. I've noticed that the stars on my 150cc cups seem to count for the lower cups too. So it's basically better off to start on 150cc because you're going to have to do it eventually. Might as well get it out of the way. I would have finished all of this sooner, but I actually haven't been playing the game too much.

All I have to say is **** the AI. They keep ****ing up my progress and forcing me to restart. It's not my fault if lightning strikes AND a blue shell comes at a really inconvenient time. Skill only accounts for some of your victories in the main game. The rest is pure luck.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Yesterday I tried out Battle Mode for the first time and from what I've played it was pretty fun. However, I felt playing as a ghost was more entertaining haha.


Before I played online I made it my top priority to get three stars in all cups in all three cc modes so I can get gold stars displayed next to my name online. half way through 150cc I found out that you don't get stars next to your name in this game so acing all cups soon fell off my priority list. I know you get a gold parts when you get stars in all cc modes but I'm not concerned with that atm. Racing online and beating time trails is all I'm focused on.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Nanorell, I finally got to play with you. Even though I have only played Mario Kart online a few times I was very confident because I've been playing since the SNES and can easily beat a lot of the games on 150cc. I ended up bringing shame to SAS and usually finished 8th-12th. I think the best I did was fourth or fifth. You were good and usually finished 1st-3rd. I sucked but I had a lot of fun.

We need more SASers playing.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Regardless of the point of the 3 stars, I still managed to achieve them. It didn't take much time anyways, just a couple nights of playing. Thankfully the rating system this time around is less broken in comparison to Mario Kart 7. You could race flawlessly in that game and still be given two stars for no reason.

I guess I'll try going back online later, maybe.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

I haven't gotten 3 stars on all the cups yet but it doesn't seem too hard. Last night I learned that racing online is much more difficult than 150cc. Not sure if it's true but I read that in Mario Kart 7 part of your rating was based on how many times you got hit by items, and in that game you were getting hitting by 1-3 blue shells in every race.

CrimsonTrigger, can I add you on the Wii U?


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Eggshell said:


> Nanorell, I finally got to play with you. Even though I have only played Mario Kart online a few times I was very confident because I've been playing since the SNES and can easily beat a lot of the games on 150cc. I ended up bringing shame to SAS and usually finished 8th-12th. I think the best I did was fourth or fifth. You were good and usually finished 1st-3rd. I sucked but I had a lot of fun.
> 
> We need more SASers playing.


The other night was a lot of fun. It was my first time doing balloon battle in MK8 ever and I failed pretty miserably at it, you're a lot better at it than I am.

Online races ain't no joke, you have to have the right kart/character and play really aggressively if you want to win. You'll also rage.. a lot! I can tell you from experience haha.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, they're up to '8' now? ...I enjoyed the original - can't say I've ever played 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, or 7 (or that I'll ever experience 8 - but never say never).


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Nanorell8 said:


> The other night was a lot of fun. It was my first time doing balloon battle in MK8 ever and I failed pretty miserably at it, you're a lot better at it than I am.
> 
> Online races ain't no joke, you have to have the right kart/character and play really aggressively if you want to win. You'll also rage.. a lot! I can tell you from experience haha.


I was surprised at how intense and competitive the online races were. Usually I'm too nervous to play online games like that but I honestly had a ton of fun. I had to get you at least once in balloon battle so I drove way off the map and hid behind a pillar waiting for you to drive by.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Eggshell said:


> CrimsonTrigger, can I add you on the Wii U?


I'll type in my ID later. Anybody else is free to add me if they wish.


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

My thoughts are it take friends to play it, why are we talking about it?


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I'll type in my ID later. Anybody else is free to add me if they wish.


I'd like to add you CrimsonTrigger, if you don't mind.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

It's a good game. I wouldn't call it a game for race enthusiasts, but it's for people who just like to have fun on karts. The graphics are great, the challenge level is very good, and the online is both fun and accessible.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> On my way to 3 starring everything. I only have a few more cups to go.
> 
> It's worth noting that you don't actually have to play the 50 and 100cc cups because I'm pretty sure doing the 150cc first automatically beats them for you. I've noticed that the stars on my 150cc cups seem to count for the lower cups too. So it's basically better off to start on 150cc because you're going to have to do it eventually. Might as well get it out of the way. I would have finished all of this sooner, but I actually haven't been playing the game too much.
> 
> All I have to say is **** the AI. They keep ****ing up my progress and forcing me to restart. It's not my fault if lightning strikes AND a blue shell comes at a really inconvenient time. Skill only accounts for some of your victories in the main game. The rest is pure luck.


 That's why I haven't gotten 3 stars in 150cc yet--even though on my own I'm clearly the fastest on the track. It's always that one item that hits you near the end, plus the barrage of other items that hit you right after, and drops you to 5th or so.


----------



## Defilon (Oct 20, 2013)

It's a very good game, I thing I rather this one than the wii one, althrough I think it lacks some important features like being able to send a receive ghosts from friends (havn't been able to do it).

Check out my time on grumble volcano btw, I'm 5th worldwide! My name is [.$.] Daffy


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

I tried Morton because I heard he's good. Two blue shells and jumping into a banana couldn't stop me from coming first.


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

Wii u Rainbow road ****ign sucks. I've been trying to beat that cup on 150cc, and every time there's some bull**** that just puts me in all in the way in last place. Every other cups I beat with little trouble, but this one just doesn't want me to get 3 stars.

Edit: Finally beat it.

Oh wow, apparently you don't even need to get 3 stars on both 150cc and mirror mode to get the gold kart. All you need is at least 1 star on every every cup for it.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I love mario kart but i haven't played games for a while. Not sure if to buy or not to buy.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I was playing Mario Kart to night and I realized something... I hate Items.. like a lot! they are the bane of my existence. especially those green shells, I hate how they come out of know where and screw you over. I lost so many races to night because of them.
I hate items so much that I've started partaking in no item tournaments and its been a blast. Knowing the fact that you don't have to worry about any items coming along and ****ing up your place at first or any place at all is so wonderful. Death to all items!

The only downside is I don't collect VR points, but that's a factor I'm welling to sacrifice for the time being.



visualkeirockstar said:


> I love mario kart but i haven't played games for a while. Not sure if to buy or not to buy.


You should, it's a fantastic game ^-^


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Last night I went back online to avenge my honour.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm going to buy a Wii U next time I get paid just for this game, well and for mario and the new super smash bros that's going to come out.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry for the hold up for those who wanted to add me online. I haven't been too into playing games recently, but I'm getting back into it. My ID is Crimson458

I just did something horribly mean online and won my second race in a row.

I'm either really good at the game and found a great combination, or the people I was playing against really sucked because I placed in the top 3 consistently in the majority of my online session. I mostly got 1st actually.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Nanorell, I think you're better than me. I'll probably try using a bike next.











CrimsonTrigger said:


> Sorry for the hold up for those who wanted to add me online. I haven't been too into playing games recently, but I'm getting back into it. My ID is Crimson458
> 
> I just did something horribly mean online and won my second race in a row.
> 
> I'm either really good at the game and found a great combination, or the people I was playing against really sucked because I placed in the top 3 consistently in the majority of my online session. I mostly got 1st actually.


Not 100% sure if it worked but I sent you a friend request.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Sorry for the hold up for those who wanted to add me online. I haven't been too into playing games recently, but I'm getting back into it. My ID is Crimson458
> 
> I just did something horribly mean online and won my second race in a row.


No worries, I'll add you later today.



Eggshell said:


> Nanorell, I think you're better than me. I'll probably try using a bike next.


lol wow, that's a lot of wins. I think the only advantage bikes have over karts are the drifting styles. With bikes you can make pretty sharp turns. Plus they look cooler, But I love using the pipe frame from time to time.


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

I'd love to play Mario Kart with you guys. My ID's MuffinMan33.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

MuffinMan said:


> I'd love to play Mario Kart with you guys. My ID's MuffinMan33.


Sure I'll add you. The more the merrier I always say : p


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Eggshell said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486933368026963969


That's NOE for ya haha.


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

I hate Mario and every thing associated with the franchise. :no

*SEGA for life!*


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

catfreak1991 said:


> I hate Mario and every thing associated with the franchise. :no
> 
> *SEGA for life!*


Compare Mario Galaxy and even Sunshine to almost every installment in recent years of Sonic. I am by no means a Mario fanboy but even objectively (meta critic scores), Mario generally has pulled out on top.


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

Sonic R for life! Mario Kart is garbage....






In all seriousness Mario's awesome.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

MuffinMan said:


> Sonic R for life! Mario Kart is garbage....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well can't argue with that, Sonic R is pretty awesome. Just listen to that music, I've never heard lyrics so deep and a voice so enchanting in my life.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

At least Mario never made out with furries. He just kills them and steals their powers.

Sonic sucks.

Nah, I like them both, but damn dude you are really obsessed with this.


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> At least Mario never made out with furries. He just kills them and steals their powers.
> 
> Sonic sucks.
> 
> Nah, I like them both, but damn dude you are really obsessed with this.











]
I beg to differ...


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

catfreak1991 said:


> I hate Mario and every thing associated with the franchise. :no
> 
> *SEGA for life!*


Hahahahahahahaha. SEGA sucks majorly right now. Sega doesn't care the slightest bit about Sonic or any of their franchises anymore. Nintendo is so much better now, but back in the 90s, SEGA was DA ****.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok, to anyone who plays Mario Kart 8, I would like to hold *A MK8 race gathering thing...*

Um, basically I would like to round up people on SAS who play MK8, choose a date and time we can meet up and play online together. We can hold a tournament, race as a party, or we all can go on online at the same time and race with random people, it could be lots of fun.(we can balloon battle too)

Before I even think about setting this plan in motion, I need to know if anyone would be interested in doing this. If a good hand full of people are then, I'll try to figure something out. If not, then I may scrap the whole idea.

So with that said, what do you guys think?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I might be up for it, though I haven't played in a while. Frankly, my sleeping has become fudged up to the point where I sleep all day and wake up after midnight, so I wouldn't be able to play unless it was really late at night.


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

That sounds like fun, I'd have to dust off the WiiU since it hasn't been used in a few weeks. I'm still game though.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Great, I'll stat to plan something out. First I would like to know what time you guys would be available and what date you would like this to happen. If you have any suggestions or questions please feel free to list them.


Also if you are viewing this thread and you have a Wii U+MK8 and you are interested in racing with us(even just a tiny bit)... PLEASE feel free to say so, don't be afraid


----------



## Jay689 (Jul 8, 2014)

Sega is not my friend right now. They wont localize my Yakuza 5 or Yakuza Ishin. Anyway I plan on ordering this game this friday on amazon. I'm willing to race with anyone when it arrives. This is gonna be my 1st Mario Kart so I'm going in kinda blind.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

I do


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Jay689 said:


> Sega is not my friend right now. They wont localize my Yakuza 5 or Yakuza Ishin. Anyway I plan on ordering this game this friday on amazon. I'm willing to race with anyone when it arrives. This is gonna be my 1st Mario Kart so I'm going in kinda blind.


MK8 is a amazing game In my opinion, you can play causally or competitively. It's truly a game for everyone



Eggshell said:


> I'm not sure if I'm bad at racing or I just get screwed over a lot. I didn't this time.


I say you did pretty well, also that green shell snipe on toadette was pretty sweet.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

I wish I had a Wii U. This game looks so charming. It prompted me to play some MK7 again.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I was thinking, instead of having this big meet up thing, I just create a tournament instead.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Nanorell8 said:


> I was thinking, instead of having this big meet up thing, I just create a tournament instead.


You should. I think you can make an SAS tournament and it gives you a code to join it which you can post on here.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Did anyone update to 2.0 yet? The things added seem pretty cool. I like how you can go past 9999 VR online and how you can look up how many wins or losses you have. The new karts are ok but they don't excite me all that much. I'm more excited for the Link and Animal Crossing DLC coming soon.

I'm going to be online for most of the day, so if you want race just hop on and we'll have a good time ^-^


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> Did anyone update to 2.0 yet? The things added seem pretty cool. I like how you can go past 9999 VR online and how you can look up how many wins or losses you have. The new karts are ok but they don't excite me all that much. I'm more excited for the Link and Animal Crossing DLC coming soon.
> 
> I'm going to be online for most of the day, so if you want race just hop on and we'll have a good time ^-^


I think I'm most excited for new tracks! Also link looks so funny with his legs bent. Cute that they added more Yoshi colors :>



Eggshell said:


> Too bad we don't have something like the Bat signal for Crimson and Therin.


Ahhh If only! I'll let you guys know if I'm online later. Got some work to do before I can play.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

you guys free now? gonna be online!


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Therin said:


> you guys free now? gonna be online!


I'll try joining your lobby. I wonder if Nano is around to play? I was just talking to him on Skype. By the way Nano, it said you were online yesterday but every time I tried joining your lobby it put me in one with random people that you weren't in. That wasn't the first time that has happened either.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

Eggshell said:


> I'll try joining your lobby. I wonder if Nano is around to play? I was just talking to him on Skype. By the way Nano, it said you were online yesterday but every time I tried joining your lobby it put me in one with random people that you weren't in. That wasn't the first time that has happened either.


That's what happened to me the last time I tried to play with Nano. I eventually was able to join though after several attempts!


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Therin said:


> That's what happened to me the last time I tried to play with Nano. I eventually was able to join though after several attempts!


I kept on trying to join him last next but it kept on putting me in random lobbies so I gave up. Must have been because his lobby was always full? I had to leave your lobby for a second because it was time to feed my dog his dinner.

Edit: I wonder what that lobby was like for you Therin since you're using a light character. Waluigi, Wario and Donkey Kong kept on ramming into me.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

Eggshell said:


> I kept on trying to join him last next but it kept on putting me in random lobbies so I gave up. Must have been because his lobby was always full? I had to leave your lobby for a second because it was time to feed my dog his dinner.
> 
> Edit: I wonder what that lobby was like for you Therin since you're using a light character. Waluigi, Wario and Donkey Kong kept on ramming into me.


Aww dog. Hahaha... a dangerous group.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Hope it wasn't you I blue shelled at the end of the race.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

Eggshell said:


> Hope it wasn't you I blue shelled at the end of the race.


nope! ahaha sorry for that red shell attack


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

I swerved into you with my star so I guess we're even. I didn't realize Nano was using Luigi, when we were racing I actually said out loud how is the person using Luigi so good.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Sorry for getting you with my star on that music track, I was going for the person beside you and trying to avoid you. I don't even know how I got you. The person near you just drove off the track to avoid me.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

hahaha don't worry about it. I'll just have to ram you once I get a star


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

omg you pushed me into the water LOL


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

I did? I actually didn't see that and I spent most of the race in last. I can't believe I came first in Rainbow Road, I never even saw any of you. You must have been hitting each other with items a lot.

Edit: OK, I purposely got you with the star again to be funny. I stopped at the end so you could pass me though. Got that 8 item thing twice that race.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Ok. I feel like an idiot now. I kept hammering on the minus button on the Pro Controller to display the bloody map and nothing happened and now I read on ign that you have to press it on the gamepad. What the heck? Would have never thought about this.

I have bought the DLC today. 16 tracks, 8 vehicles and 6 drivers for €12,00 is very fair. First time ever I have spent money on DLC. Also, inb4 Epona bike, no?


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

sherbert land right at the end ahaha.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Genetic Garbage said:


> Ok. I feel like an idiot now. I kept hammering on the minus button on the Pro Controller to display the bloody map and nothing happened and now I read on ign that you have to press it on the gamepad. What the heck? Would have never thought about this.
> 
> I have bought the DLC today. 16 tracks, 8 vehicles and 6 drivers for €12,00 is very fair. First time ever I have spent money on DLC. Also, inb4 Epona bike, no?


I couldn't figure out how to change the colour of Yoshi and Shy Guy. Maybe you can do it on the GamePad or you actually have to buy the DLC now. Are you in our lobby? You should join us if you race online.



Therin said:


> sherbert land right at the end ahaha.


What happened there? At the end I bumped into you and passed you and next thing I know you finished last.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

You have to buy the DLC to get colored yoshi and shy guy!

That was fun, but I gotta go now. Thanks guys


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

Eggshell said:


> What happened there? At the end I bumped into you and passed you and next thing I know you finished last.


(I got pushed into the water  )


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Therin said:


> You have to buy the DLC to get colored yoshi and shy guy!
> 
> That was fun, but I gotta go now. Thanks guys


Thanks for playing, it was fun tonight. A lot of funny moments that made me laugh.


Therin said:


> (I got pushed into the water  )


By me again? Damn, I was overly aggressive tonight.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Eggshell said:


> I couldn't figure out how to change the colour of Yoshi and Shy Guy. Maybe you can do it on the GamePad or you actually have to buy the DLC now. Are you in our lobby? You should join us if you race online.


Yes, you need to buy the DLC to change the colour of Yoshi and Shy Guy. You can do it by using the Pro Controller so no need for the Gamepad hence I am baffled that you can't display the map with the Pro Controller.

Sure, we can play together but I would have to add you guys first. Can't play now though since I am studying even though I should go to bed but I can't sleep. Maybe next time but it might be tricky due to different time zones.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I had a lot of fun racing with you guys. I would've stayed longer but I had go out somewhere. If I screwed you guys over in anyway, I apologize. I was playing pretty nasty tonight. for now on If you guys are in First or second and I'm behind you, I won't hit you with an item.



Eggshell said:


> I'll try joining your lobby. I wonder if Nano is around to play? I was just talking to him on Skype. By the way Nano, it said you were online yesterday but every time I tried joining your lobby it put me in one with random people that you weren't in. That wasn't the first time that has happened either.


I was probably their, but just playing as another mii. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I had a lot of fun racing with you guys. I would've stayed longer but I had go out somewhere. If I screwed you guys over in anyway, I apologize. I was playing pretty nasty tonight. for now on If you guys are in First or second and I'm behind you, I won't hit you with an item.


Nah man, it's cool. Mario Kart is all about beating each other up with items. Nice Gunter by the way heheh.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Genetic Garbage said:


> Yes, you need to buy the DLC to change the colour of Yoshi and Shy Guy. You can do it by using the Pro Controller so no need for the Gamepad hence I am baffled that you can't display the map with the Pro Controller.
> 
> Sure, we can play together but I would have to add you guys first. Can't play now though since I am studying even though I should go to bed but I can't sleep. Maybe next time but it might be tricky due to different time zones.


You should join us sometime. I'd just hope it wouldn't lag too badly for any of us.


NanoStar SOUL said:


> I had a lot of fun racing with you guys. I would've stayed longer but I had go out somewhere. If I screwed you guys over in anyway, I apologize. I was playing pretty nasty tonight. for now on If you guys are in First or second and I'm behind you, I won't hit you with an item.
> 
> I was probably their, but just playing as another mii. I could be wrong though.


It's OK to hit me or even go after me. Mario Kart is all about screwing over people in good fun.

I guess you were using another Mii, that makes sense. I never thought of that.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

I have put my ID in my sig. You can add me if you want.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Genetic Garbage said:


> I have put my ID in my sig. You can add me if you want.


I sent you a friend request.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

I'll be online for an hour or so!


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Therin said:


> I'll be online for an hour or so!


I would have joined if I wasn't sleeping.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

Eggshell said:


> I would have joined if I wasn't sleeping.


Ah, next time!


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm racing online now. Even though I was liking Mario with the Pipe Frame I'm trying out bikes and heavy characters.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

Eggshell said:


> I'm racing online now. Even though I was liking Mario with the Pipe Frame I'm trying out bikes and heavy characters.


Oh darn, just saw this. Are you still online?


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Therin said:


> Oh darn, just saw this. Are you still online?


I'm still online. I was in second place and me in the person in third both got triple red shells and hit the person in first probably 5 times with them right in front of the finish line. I was laughing so much.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

Eggshell said:


> I'm still online. I was in second place and me in the person in third both got triple red shells and hit the person in first probably 5 times with them right in front of the finish line. I was laughing so much.


HAH that's great. K I'll be there in a sec.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

People in this lobby have much lower points than you so you might lose some.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh haha yeah that's fine. You're having a good run!


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

Waluigi vs Waluigi

Waluigi WINS


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

I've been playing a lot better than usual lately.

I actually came second on Rainbow Road. Not bad. Maybe next time I shouldn't try knocking you off at the start for voting for it.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

hahaha whoops


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Even though I was in first I just tossed all of my items behind me for fun. Then at the end I put on the breaks and let you pass.

Nano said he can't join at the moment.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah I saw that. Dude, don't let me win.

Edit: Good show, good show.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh, that got you? Hahaha yeah that was fun! There's always next time :>


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I've seen a few of their videos, their cool. But It makes me wonder if fire hoping is some kind of glitch or something that was added intentionally.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I've seen a few of their videos, their cool. But It makes me wonder if fire hoping is some kind of glitch or something that was added intentionally.


I don't know either. It could be a glitch or they could have purposely put it in for the more skilled players.

I saw Therin racing online last night but it said they were in a tournament race so I didn't join.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

Eggshell said:


> I don't know either. It could be a glitch or they could have purposely put it in for the more skilled players.
> 
> I saw Therin racing online last night but it said they were in a tournament race so I didn't join.


Yeahhh I placed 3rd! It's a facebook group I'm a part of. Getting better...


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

Eggshell said:


> Congratulations on coming in third. I think it would have been intrusive and awkward if I had just joined that tournament so I didn't.


Hahaha it would have been kinda funny. "WHO'S THAT CANADIAN GUY?"


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm online right now if anyone wants to race..


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I'm online right now if anyone wants to race..


Joining. Lately I've been doing better than usual so maybe I'll do better against you now.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Eggshell said:


> Joining. Lately I've been doing better than usual so maybe I'll do better against you now.


So far your doing pretty great!


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Before we tried not to hit each other and if we screwed someone over we would sometimes drive off the track. Now we go after each other and try to hit each other at all costs.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

^I AM NOT SAFE. nobody's safe.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

GUYS:






http://nintendoeverything.com/yoshi-circuit-returns-for-mario-kart-8s-first-dlc-pack/


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Therin said:


> GUYS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one of my favourite tracks but I still don't know if I'll get the DLC.


----------

